# Gaston County, NC riders?



## ronniedee (Feb 4, 2004)

Anybody in Mt.Holly or Belmont cycling out there? I will move there from Charlotte at end of July and hope to find some safe cycling routes. My fear is that cyclists are accepted/respected while on the roads as they are (sort of) in Charlotte).

Can anyone tell me where to ride? 

Thanks


----------



## gf99 (Oct 4, 2002)

I live in Charlotte and ride occasionally in Gaston. Some nice routes in the Kings/Crowders area. 

For info, http://www.gastoncountycyclists.com/


----------

